# ,       c -   ...

## fifochka

. .       ,  ,      .      "",  ,          .  ,      ,       3,5 .   ,  ""     ,      ,  ,       ,    ,      ,    ,     ,      ((  ,  ,        ,   ,    :.........  ......"      "(  "  ").  ,   "",     ,    ......        ,     .    ""      ,            .    ,    ,  ,     70 .,    .       .     - , 2  .  ,              .  ,     ,     ....

----------


## nickeler

,     ? ,       "":      ,    ,      .     ,     ,   :    ,      .      .         ,  ,    ,           .       ,     .

----------


## S

> ,  ,      .

       . -     ,    .   ( ,          ),       ,   ""     ,      ,       .     ,      ,   ""  :  40 . ( ),  70 . (     )   90 .   -  .  
  .     , ,  ""        70 . (   ).   .  ""    ,     ,        ,    .     ,     ,     3   20 !  
   ,     ,        (),    : ""    ,       ,     "".       ,         ,   .        ,  "    ".  
   (  )

----------


## fifochka

> ,   ""  :  40 . ( ),  70 . (     )   90 .   -  .

      ,     ,   10       . ,     "" .
  .....    - ((

----------


## S

> ,   10

       ,           .      .   

> .....   - ((

  *fifochka*,   ,  ( 19-20),  , ?  
          .     . ,    ...

----------


## 4elovek

,   :    ,     .        !!!

----------


## fifochka

> ,  ( 19-20),  , ?

  ,  (((  ,     ((((

----------


## sharasha

,      !       .   - .

----------


## 4elovek

> ,      !       .   - .

   !!!       ,      !!!

----------


## mikki

4      .   .    ,  .. .         .   150,00 .   ,         200,00 .   !!!!!!      .      " "   ,        .     .     - .      ,       .     140,00 .,               .  ,            ,  ,     .  .

----------


## Sky

*mikki*,  ,    .  ,   ?      . -.       ""?

----------


## S

> ,

  -  ""   ,    ,       .     ,  ,      !   *mikki*,       ?  
      ""  -  ""    (  ).  ,     ,     .

----------


## sharasha

> ""  -  ""    (  ).  ,     ,     .

    .              ( ").   ...   ""     .
      !

----------


## Def

> 

   

> 

  .
     )))

----------


## LeoNela

"     "
  ?     ,        ?
       . 
 :
-  ,     ?
-  , ,  .
:)

----------


## S

> ,       ?

         .   ,            "  " .

----------


## kissa

-      ?         ? 
 -       ?  ,

----------

4           !!!  ,   ,        .

----------

> *mikki*,  ,    .  ,   ?      . -.       ""?

     3                !!

----------


## Tiramisu

"".  ,         ,    ,   !   

> .              ( ").   ...   ""     .
>       !

          .  ,      ...     ().    .

----------


## Karen

> "".  ,         ,    ,   !  
>         .  ,      ...     ().    .

      40--45   ?    -- ?   ?

----------


## Tiramisu

> 40--45   ?    -- ?   ?

    ,  . ,       .    .

----------

